# Simmons College Pub. Saf. Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176659837

A NON-sworn position with security/dispatch responsibilities. Simmons puts it right out there and support personnel DOES make the job easier. I know for a fact, as much security shit as I have to do (and let's be honest, even our muni brothers and sisters have to do a degree of security shit...REALLY) I'm so very grateful to have so many guards around to do MOST of it...even if some of them are a bit over zealous pains in the ass.

A LOT of them can be overzealous pains in the ass. Those that aren't are GOLDEN!


----------

